# AVR Preamp Outs



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a cheap but decent quality AVR with preamp outs to use for a preamp-processor. Only need 5.1 at min. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

What is your budget? Onkyo, Yamaha, and Marantz all make receivers in many price ranges that have preamp outs.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

Can I get something for $350 or less?


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

if you need 5.1 out only check the older models of Denon, Marantz, Onkyo and other brands. I bet you can find them at used market for much better deal.


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll start looking around for something.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out accessories4less.com and shoponkyo.com

They have new and refurb units as well as older models sometimes.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny. I was just looking at both sites looking for a TX-SR706 or 707 as they would be a perfect fit and neither showed any stock.

I would call AC4L and see if they might have any TX-SR706 or 707's as sometimes the Website is behind in regards to inventory.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Check out accessories4less.com and shoponkyo.com
> 
> They have new and refurb units as well as older models sometimes.


:T


----------



## dbshelton (Jan 1, 2011)

No hurry anymore. I did a little tweaking of my bedroom setup by adding a Panasonic Bluray player and a little adjusting of some settings and speaker placement. It really sounds good as it is, so I'll just enjoy it for a while and take plenty of time to look for a preamp or receiver to replace mine. 
Maybe acc. 4 less will get some good deal refurbs back in stock.


----------

